# what shelter do you use....



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

any campers here?

if so what do you use for your shelter needs, a fully loaded RV or a tent and camping gear, or a tarp and a fire.

personally i cant afford the RV and i my family would not go for the tarp so we use a tent with the colman stove and such.

dean


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

I use a small dome tent I picked up at a garage sale,and usually just use the essentials for camping, I dont feel its camping if your in a RV and you have a shower , stove inside, and you go in turn on the tv for a while ect, To me you might as well stay in a motel if your going to get a RV.I usually just make a small fire but if the wife comes she wants the coleman stove/lantern so I bring them occasionally,


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm not an RV guy much although did have a couple of pop up tent campers, camped with "The group" had fun, but that was at campgrounds.
Did use the pop up for camping while hunting a lot, pulled that thing all over.

But to me camping is sleeping bag on ground up to tents. Did just about any kind you can think of, but my favorite has gotta be primitive camping;










Don't have this one anymore but use the wall tent;


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Started out a long time ago with an old Camel wall tent. That thing lasted about 15 years till I let my brother use it and they caught it on fire. 
Got one of the newer nylon 3 person tents and we enjoyed that one for a few years but now we like the comfort of our campers. 
Always wanted to get me one of those tipi's but never did. I'll bet that thing is a lot of fun.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

We have an outfitters wall tent that is just awesome but requires a bit of a large area to set it up. We havent used it much in years though, except for summer BBQ parties here at the house.. Last April we bought a Rage'N toy hauler which is like a rolling house.. Very nice and you sure as heck arent roughing it in this thing... But again LARGE and takes a bit of finagling to get it in where we like to camp (Which is not in a rv park) so we bought one of those Jumping Jack Canvas Tent/quad trailer all in one.. LOVE it for quick trips. Mainly use it as a sleeping area and we set up an enclosed awning for cooking and such..


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

When I use to go camping it was in a tent.Could not drive to the places I camped at foot and canoe were about the only ways in. I need to get back into that now I am back in Maine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

I bought a Fleetwood Angler cab-over a few years ago. Queen bed up top and the dinette turns into a small bed. It makes for a better nights sleep when out with the bears. I also sleep in my boat when out without the camper. The top is as good as a tent. I can sleep under a tarp on a sandbar too.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We have a 2 man mountain tent. Its a 4 season tent, can't remember the brand, but a quality backpacking tent. With the fly on there is lots of coverd space outside the tent. We love it winter, spring summer or fall. We lived in it for 6 weeks while we were building this house. Amazingly warm.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Here is one of my Homes away from Home.










Here is another










Here is the one I'm working on










big rockpile


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

I use a tent but I always wanted one of those little small trailers like Big Rock is showing in the middle. I figure that would be just right for my little hunting adventures. Never have ran on to one for sale.


----------



## Photo-bug (Jan 17, 2007)

I like tents personally the lighter the better. I have tried tarps but I really hate bugs carwling over me at night and I prefer to stay dry during thunderstorms. Although I have been known to fall asleep all night next to the fire.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

I like tents to a degree... But as I am getting older and we aquire more toys I find that in order to haul them all with us we need a BIG hauler LOL.. AS it is we fit 4 of the big polaris quads in the toy hauler and we have room for 2 more on the bed rack on the truck. Then we have a jumping jack trailer (canvas tent/trailer combo) that we can put the ranger up on.. We usually end up taking two trucks anyhow so this way we get to drag most our toys with us.. Getting into areas we hunt and camp are a real pain with the size of that toy hauler but we still camp in the middle of BFE


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I've camped a lot of different ways, including with just a poncho, but as I get older I'll have to admit that I like my creature comforts a LOT. I haven't actually ''camped out'' in quite a few years. We have a cabin on our acreage, complete with all of the modern conveneiences & a fire pit that we enjoy when we don't have a ban on open fires.Some may have other opinions, but I think that a campfire is the most enjoyable part of any kind of camping, & It's becoming harder,or almost impossible, to have at any kind of Public campground. That's too bad! I particularly enjoy cooking over an open fire. Marshmallows & hotdogs just don't seem to taste the same cooked over a camp stove, & ghost stories aren't nearly as scary.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

I agree... Marshmellows just dont taste right unless you drug the logs along the ground (preferably behind the quad) and then tossed it on to the fire... Must add something to the flavor LOL.. Propane roasted marshmellows just dont get it...
And its hard to scare a newbie when they go for a potty break is rather hard to pull off when they just walk into a trailer LOL... My Foxpro has this awesome mountain lion scream on it and I cant WAIT to set it up out by the "potty".... Hee Heee


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

What's a Foxpro?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

Love the wheelers, I have 2 and we go 102 miles round trip into an area for grayling fishing and wildlife pics. Love to Ride Like the Wind!!!


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

We tent camp. big rockpile, we have one exaclty like the one in your top picture.

We also like to backpack, but with my knees and Kelley's back I don't know how much more of that we're gonna be able to do. We're both trying to get in better shape and pull off a few pounds (okay, she's trying to pull off a few; I'm trying to pull off a lot) to see if that helps. It sure can't hurt.


----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

When I camp in the traditional sense I am usually meeting up with some friends who have a Scamp camper, so I just sleep in the back of my truck. We all their camper the Scamper, and my truck the Tramper, ha ha ha!

Margie


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

bgak47 said:


> What's a Foxpro?


 Its a electric remote control caller... For hunting. I use it for predators  go to www.gofoxpro.com You shall be enlightened...but dont blame me if you end up wanting one LOL...


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

I rarely use my lil toyota "warrior" winnibago... id rather be sleeping in one of my one man tents ... i like Keltys "Gunnison2" and the discontinued Tao2... Kelty has replaced the tent once(sand wore out the zipper) and the rainfly another time while out on a long distance trip.. all free of charge including shipping


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

We use the "A" frame and the wall tents like in hunter's photos.. but then we do Civil War reenacting.. We are out 2-3 times a month from April till Oct..


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

We went from roughing it to getting a tent to getting a camper.

We camp in Texas every summer, Lake Whitney.... I take this with me...










It has a remote control, so there's no need to remove the window screen.











I also have an inflatable queen sized bed on a stand (off the ground). I really like it.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

This is what we bought two years ago............it has spoiled me.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Don't camp unless it's a necessity, but when I do, I stake an army pauncho to the ground, make a roof with another army pauncho no higher than 18-25 inches and almost touching the ground at the edges. Nine out of ten times it's going to be cold, so I keep several "candles in a can" with me. These will keep the chill off and with two pauncho liners for cover I can stay pretty warm. Rain is a main problem, so the low profile of the set-up helps a lot with that. Put something soft underneath the pauncho groundcloth.


----------

